# Karaoke connection



## druelas (Aug 28, 2009)

Have a Mackie 1402-VLZ3 mixer, a Vocopro Gig-Star, Vocopro PV-802 speakers, Vocopro Sub-1500, and KRK Rokit 8 studio monitors. Speakers, sub, and monitors are all active. The sub and speakers have only RCA connections. Need to know how to connect all of them. We want to use this karaoke system in church functions (parish halls, etc.). Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Your best bet will probably be to find someone local in the church who can quickly take a look at everything and show you how to hook it up. It will be much more difficult for us from afar.

However, I'd keep it simple. You shouldn't need the mixer or the studio monitors. Hook the mics directly to the Gigstar, and then the outputs of the gig-star to the speakers and sub.

Let us know exactly what problems you're having, and we might be able to help you out.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Like Marshall said, you shouldn’t need the Mackie mixer or the studio monitors. But poking around on the ‘net, it’s hard to find out anything on the Gig Star that might help us give you some info, like a rear-panel picture to show any connections it may have back there. But it appears from the descriptions to have at least one set of RCA outputs on the rear panel. 

So, all you’d have to do is send cables from those jacks to your two PV-802 speakers. The speakers have left and right inputs, but really only one connection is needed, not both. The speakers also have RCA outputs. You could use those connections from one of the speakers to go to the subwoofer (again, the sub won’t need a connection from each of the speakers, just one is fine).

Hope this helps...

Regards,
Wayne


----------

